# The puppy topknot - when can I start banding/wrapping and how?



## poodlesplease (Sep 6, 2011)

So Dolly will be 20 weeks tomorrow! Her topknot is at that stage where I can't see her eyes and she has difficulty seeing. For the puppy matches she has been getting two little horns.

My question is, when can I start wrapping/banding her top knot for around the house or is there something else to do in the meantime. Mostly it is just irritating her eyes and also make it hard on her visual field. Plus when I train I like to be able to see the eyes - lol.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

It's never too early.  Start with one band in the front. It will help her see better and will help her get used to bands. Stay with her until she stops pawing at it. (And make sure it's not too tight).

I put one band in front on my puppy all the time. When I'm not feeling up to daily brushing, I band his whole head and neck. I am pretty sloppy, I just get everything into bands without trying to make a pattern or clean part lines. I put another band on for every inch of hair. He's starting to look funny, lol.


----------

